# Please Pray for my Mom



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

My stepfather, Bob, fell and hit his head two weeks ago, suffering a subdural hematoma. He died this morning at 10:30. He was 88. He earned the Distinguished Flying Cross while serving aboard a B-17 in WWII, by saving the life of a fellow crewmember (the lower turret gunner.)

Please pray for my Mom (Betsy) and his sons Cliff and Bobby.

Thanks,
jon


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Jon,
Prayers will go up from here that your mom find peace and grace in this time of grief. And for all that cared about and loved him.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Jon, may peace and understanding come over your family at this sorrowful time. God bless Rem22-250


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Jon,

Gods Grace is with you when you seek him. He is also with your Mother and your brothers, through thier marriage. We do have a loving God place your trust in him, follow his word, and talk to him. I did lift your family in prayer I also lift those up who lives were affected by Bob reaching out to save his gunner....for they were/are many and continue to grow. Give your mother your time....it is the most valuable gift you have.

Brian


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Jon,
your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks everybody

service will be at the mighty 8th AF chapel in Savannah this Sunday. interment will be on the museum grounds.

thanks again,
jon


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

You and your family will be in our prayers !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family.
Don


----------



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

our thoughts and prayers go out to u and your mother


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Consider it done. I have a habit of checking the local obits every day and searching for vets that have passed. Especially WWII vets. They and all the military have my and deserve everyone's admiration and graditude. May GOD accept him into his arms and bring peace and comfort to you and your families.


----------

